

Ask HN: How do companies 'work directly' with Google (like Groupon does)? - 8ig8

This TC article got me thinking:<p>http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/24/groupon-google/<p>I'm a complete outsider on this topic, but from what I've read (or convinced myself, sorry, no specific references), you can't just call up The Google and get help.<p>The statement in the above link is the source of my question:
"we’re working directly with Google."<p>When a company, like Groupon in this case, says they are 'working directly' with Google what does that mean?
======
patio11
Probably marketing fluff for "we put in an exclusion request for those URLs
through the webmaster console." If you have an inside contact, you can get an
intro to someone who can quickly fix things that way. If not, hope Matt Cutts
takes pity on you.

------
8ig8
Link helper:

<http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/24/groupon-google/>

